# A/T American made truck tire



## Dusty Roads

What do you all recommend I replace my " All Terrain"(Vietnam)with-must be American made.
Thanks


----------



## Boondocks

Cooper tires have been good on my truck.


----------



## WayneB

2nd for Cooper tires


----------



## HortDawg

Toyo’s are made here in GA believe in Gainesville, don’t know if the A/T’s are but definitely the M/Ts.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I have had good results with Kelly Edge ATs. American made, great tires for the money.


----------



## Swamprat

You do know all the rubber for the production of a tire is coming from a foreign country. Mostly Asian countries. Just saying.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Michelin ain’t bad.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Michelin ain’t bad.


Last set I bought, two out of four, the tread separated from the carcass within 30k. One of them took my brake line with it. I want no more Michelins. And they were expensive.


----------



## lonewolf247

I usually shop around for reviews on tires and sales and purchase tires accordingly.  I like to buy American when possible, but with most things today, it's hard for me to keep up with who makes what these days, since so much is outsourced.

That said, often I find myself buying Firestone, Goodyear, and General tires.  I've had good luck with General Grabber, on my last truck, and actually the factory Goodyear Wrangler tires on my current truck. Also the Firestone Destination gave me good service in the past.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

NCHillbilly said:


> Last set I bought, two out of four, the tread separated from the carcass within 30k. One of them took my brake line with it. I want no more Michelins. And they were expensive.


I’ve insisted my entire family run michelins my entire life.
I run them till they are ripe for the dragstrip.
When I have had them bust a belt was only when running twice recommended pressure and trying to run off the middle tread.
I put 100,000 miles on many many sets of 80,000 michelins.
Cooper, kelly an general grabber are nearly as good quality IMO.
Michelins are king on my vehicles. Often buy used so I never get bit with tire price. New take offs last 5 sets. Thats 20 michelins in 10 years of marriage.
Not bad.


----------



## lonewolf247

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I’ve insisted my entire family run michelins my entire life.
> I run them till they are ripe for the dragstrip.
> When I have had them bust a belt was only when running twice recommended pressure and trying to run off the middle tread.
> I put 100,000 miles on many many sets of 80,000 michelins.
> Cooper, kelly an general grabber are nearly as good quality IMO.
> Michelins are king on my vehicles. Often buy used so I never get bit with tire price. New take offs last 5 sets. Thats 20 michelins in 10 years of marriage.
> Not bad.



I have had good service with Michelin tires myself.  They are just usually pricey, and I've had near as good as service from other quality brands for less money. BFG tires perform very well too, but same a Michelin, pretty costly.

I have done like you mentioned on a couple occasions, and bought new take offs.  Bought my current tires from my cousin, that he took off his new truck.  I paid half price of new, and had Walmart mount and balance them cheap, and with no questions asked.


----------



## NCHillbilly

lonewolf247 said:


> I usually shop around for reviews on tires and sales and purchase tires accordingly.  I like to buy American when possible, but with most things today, it's hard for me to keep up with who makes what these days, since so much is outsourced.
> 
> That said, often I find myself buying Firestone, Goodyear, and General tires.  I've had good luck with General Grabber, on my last truck, and actually the factory Goodyear Wrangler tires on my current truck. Also the Firestone Destination gave me good service in the past.


Goodyear Wranglers have done really well for me. I've never had a set of Generals that lasted much over 30k.


----------



## strothershwacker

BFG ko2 is the best i've found. Ran 'em for years. Tried Nittos, went back to BFGs.


----------



## sinclair1

89kout of BFG AT KO2, so I bought another set this year.


----------



## cramer

I used  to  buy only Michelin  until the French desecrated  the American  cemeteries.
cooper lately, Toyo on my wife's  car have been smooth and quiet, but they are street tires


----------



## lonewolf247

NCHillbilly said:


> Goodyear Wranglers have done really well for me. I've never had a set of Generals that lasted much over 30k.


The goodyear wranglers on my truck lasted 55,000 miles on the rear and 70,000 on the front, with no tire rotations.  With the 2500HD, they tell you to run 80psi on the rear, to handle the GVWR, but that's at max capacity.  My common folk education, tells me to run my new set at ~60psi, and air up to 80psi if I really need to push the limit. lol

I've had mixed results with the General Tires.  I've had early General tires with not so good results, but more recently pretty good. I've had the Grabber AT2 and it was a good tire. The newer General A/TX tire is rated very well, actually #1 on tire rack in the AT category.  Might be worth another look...


----------



## NCHillbilly

lonewolf247 said:


> The goodyear wranglers on my truck lasted 55,000 miles on the rear and 70,000 on the front, with no tire rotations.  With the 2500HD, they tell you to run 80psi on the rear, to handle the GVWR, but that's at max capacity.  My common folk education, tells me to run my new set at ~60psi, and air up to 80psi if I really need to push the limit. lol
> 
> I've had mixed results with the General Tires.  I've had early General tires with not so good results, but more recently pretty good. I've had the Grabber AT2 and it was a good tire. The newer General A/TX tire is rated very well, actually #1 on tire rack in the AT category.  Might be worth another look...


I haven't bought any Generals in 15 years or so. To me, the Kelley Edge A/Ts are pretty much Goodyear Wranglers for a cheaper price. They're even made on the Goodyear molds.


----------



## transfixer

BFG's will last but the tread design is worthless offroad,  they clog up with mud and you might as well have slicks ,  I'll be buying a new set of AT's in the next couple months,   currently running Cooper SST Pro,  love the tread design,  but they haven't lasted very long, great in mud though,  I'll go with a less aggressive tread next time,  Goodyear Wranglers do last a long time,  and the tread is decent in mud,  

    I'll try to find a tread design with one continuous unbroken rib , tires like that consistently run smoother, quieter and last longer,  but manufacturers have gotten away from that ,,  I guess because the tire last too long for their tastes ?  Everything now is all broken up, nothing continuous,,   everything seems to be either blocky tread, very aggressive, or street tire design,    I realize the majority of 4wd owners now a days never go offroad,,,  but some of us who have trucks actually use them like trucks, and do go offroad sometimes,   there is a way to compromise and have a tread design that self cleans and yet lasts a decent amount of time on road.


----------



## tr21

my 97 wrangler has Hankook dynapro mud tires on it  40k and still have about 1/2 tread left, not bad for a good mud tire mostly on road . but my daily driver always has Michelins on it, you pay for them but I get 80-90k out of them on ram dsl's.


----------



## 280 Man

Ive been running some form of the Cooper AT3's for many years.


----------



## NCHillbilly

transfixer said:


> BFG's will last but the tread design is worthless offroad,  they clog up with mud and you might as well have slicks ,  I'll be buying a new set of AT's in the next couple months,   currently running Cooper SST Pro,  love the tread design,  but they haven't lasted very long, great in mud though,  I'll go with a less aggressive tread next time,  Goodyear Wranglers do last a long time,  and the tread is decent in mud,
> 
> I'll try to find a tread design with one continuous unbroken rib , tires like that consistently run smoother, quieter and last longer,  but manufacturers have gotten away from that ,,  I guess because the tire last too long for their tastes ?  Everything now is all broken up, nothing continuous,,   everything seems to be either blocky tread, very aggressive, or street tire design,    I realize the majority of 4wd owners now a days never go offroad,,,  but some of us who have trucks actually use them like trucks, and do go offroad sometimes,   there is a way to compromise and have a tread design that self cleans and yet lasts a decent amount of time on road.


With my situation, I drive 80 miles a day on pavement. Also, in the winter, when it snows (which is about once-twice a week here,) I still HAVE to make that 80-mile trip. So I need something that will handle snow really well. I also go off-road in the mud here in the mountains pretty often, but if I buy a tire that is designed primarily for that, it doesn't last at all on the road, and is loud as the dickens. So, the Wrangler/Edge type A/Ts are the best compromise for me.


----------



## gma1320

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Michelin ain’t bad.


Michelin has not been American made for a long time.


----------



## oops1

Taking notes here.. about to order some for my son’s Tacoma. I just put Perrelli Scorpions on my Truck. I like them so far. No idea where that were made though.


----------



## transfixer

The majority of tires are now made in other countries if I'm not mistaken, Coopers are supposed to still be made here,   and Toyo has a tire plant up above Cartersville ,Ga,   the others all may very well be made overseas ?  I had a set of Nexen AT tires on my last truck,  I'd never heard of them before, and I think they were made in Korea ?   but I got over 40k miles out of them,  the majority of which were back and forth to work on the highways.  Never had a problem with them,  so I guess sometimes overseas doesn't mean bad ?


----------



## lonewolf247

transfixer said:


> BFG's will last but the tread design is worthless offroad,  they clog up with mud and you might as well have slicks ,  I'll be buying a new set of AT's in the next couple months,   currently running Cooper SST Pro,  love the tread design,  but they haven't lasted very long, great in mud though,  I'll go with a less aggressive tread next time,  Goodyear Wranglers do last a long time,  and the tread is decent in mud,



Your not lying about the traction, with the BFG AT tires!  I was brand partial WAAAAY back in the day, and ran several sets of BFG tires.  The AT tires would get stuck in wet clover, and absolutely awful  offroad.  The BFG MT on the other hand wasn't really bad off road, and road well on the road too, for a mud tire. 

Other good MT tire for me were the Firestone MT.  Like all mud tires I find though, they ride well and quiet on the road for about 20,000 miles, then they punish you with rough ride and noise for about another 10,000-15,000 or so, until you can't wait to get rid of them! 

Back in the day, Gateway Gumbo Mudders, and Buckshot Mudders, as well as the old CO'OP Spur tires, were well represented down in my parts. I think they actually recently brought the Bias Buckshot Mudders back into stock!

At this point in time, I have a mix between onroad, and some offroad, but just can't really justify MT tires on my daily driver. I don't travel interstates daily, but I do at times, and AT tires is about aggressive as I can go.

Also, I see people saying they got 80,000-100,00 miles on a set of tires, and I believe that to be true. When I had a Toyota truck in 1984, with a set of BFG AT, I got about 95,000 out of a set of them. However that was a much lighter truck, and I was a much younger man, and not afraid to run my tires down to slicks, lol. Today in a 2500HD, pulling my bay boat 3 hours, and sometimes at interstate speeds, I'm not going to push that limit like that.  If I get 50,000-60,000, out of a set of tires, I'm happy!




280 Man said:


> Ive been running some form of the Cooper AT3's for many years.



I almost bought a set of them, a while back, but ended up going with the Grabber AT2.  The Cooper AT3 had good reviews though.  I'm not quite so brand partial as I used to be years ago.  I think there are many good tire companies out there.  I usually look for the best priced tires, with good reviews.


----------



## transfixer

The Gateway Gumbo Mudders were awesome off road tires,   back then I had a 2wd Ford van I used for camping and hunting,   I had a set of wheels for fall and winter with Gumbo mudders on the rear, and skinny squared edge tires for the front,  I could go almost anywhere a 4wd could go, as long as I did my part,   those tires would dig !   the Buckshot mudders were just as good, although I never owned a set of those.


----------



## gma1320

Dusty Roads said:


> What do you all recommend I replace my " All Terrain"(Vietnam)with-must be American made.
> Thanks


I don't know if they are made in America or not but I am on my second set of nitto terra grapplers.  They have been great tires. I am not the best at regular rotations or pressure checks  but the 1st set went to 65,000 on my Silverado and could have probably went another 10,000 but I was wondering how they would continue to perform offroad. I think i rotated them 3 times. I used them in many types of terrain from rocks to red clay mud to south georgia swamp mud and sand and they did all i ever asked of them. The second set has about 24,000 on them and i still love em.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I have also had good results with Cooper tires.


----------



## RedHills

gma1320 said:


> I don't know if they are made in America or not but I am on my second set of nitto terra grapplers.  They have been great tires. I am not the best at regular rotations or pressure checks  but the 1st set went to 65,000 on my Silverado and could have probably went another 10,000 but I was wondering how they would continue to perform offroad. I think i rotated them 3 times. I used them in many types of terrain from rocks to red clay mud to south georgia swamp mud and sand and they did all i ever asked of them. The second set has about 24,000 on them and i still love em.



+1  These are what I have on my Ram 1500 4wd.

For a decent lug style tread they wear amazingly well. I got 70,000+ on my first set. Just put on #2. Run em at 60 lbs pressure.


----------



## delacroix

Continental TerrainContact A/T do well enough off-road for muddy rutted dirt roads and very well on wet pavement. Quiet, too.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

280 Man said:


> Ive been running some form of the Cooper AT3's for many years. View attachment 997969




That's what I put on my wife's SUV.  They've been very good.  I've run the Cooper Zeon LTZ on my last truck, and this truck had Pirellis on it when I bought it. When they wear out, I'll probably go back to Coopers.


----------



## 280 Man

gma1320 said:


> Michelin has not been American made for a long time.



Huh! Michelin has tire plants Greenville SC, Spartanburg SC Lexington SC and, Dothan Alabama and not to mention other states!


----------



## gma1320

280 Man said:


> Huh! Michelin has tire plants Greenville SC, Spartanburg SC Lexington SC and, Dothan Alabama and not to mention other states!


When i was in the tire business about 12 years ago we were told they were going to begin manufacturing overseas.


----------



## hdgapeach

280 Man said:


> Huh! Michelin has tire plants Greenville SC, Spartanburg SC Lexington SC and, Dothan Alabama and not to mention other states!



Yeah, that comment made me scratch my head, too.  There's a huge Michelin tire plant right on Hwy 76 outside of Sandy Springs, SC.  That one's been there most of my life.  A couple of my relatives used to work at that location.


----------



## 280 Man

hdgapeach said:


> Yeah, that comment made me scratch my head, too.  There's a huge Michelin tire plant right on Hwy 76 outside of Sandy Springs, SC.  That one's been there most of my life.  A couple of my relatives used to work at that location.



My father retired from that plant.


----------



## 280 Man

gma1320 said:


> When i was in the tire business about 12 years ago we were told they were going to begin manufacturing overseas.



They do manufacture overseas as well but not exclusively tho!


----------



## gma1320

280 Man said:


> They do manufacture overseas as well but not exclusively tho!


Ah ok, probably a miscommunication from our rep i reckon.


----------



## NCHillbilly

When I bought a new truck a couple years ago, I made them take my 20k Kelly Edge A/Ts off my old one to replace the Hankook tires on the new one. It blew their mind.


----------



## Buckman18

NCHillbilly said:


> Last set I bought, two out of four, the tread separated from the carcass within 30k. One of them took my brake line with it. I want no more Michelins. And they were expensive.



I put Michelins on my big, hairy, American winning machine Chevy Z71, and they were junk! I was very disappointed! They were done in 38k and were about $950. Rotated every other oil change. I wonder if they have the same parent company as Remington? 

I have Generals on it now, too early to tell.


----------



## NE GA Pappy

Buckman18 said:


> I put Michelins on my big, hairy, American winning machine Chevy Z71, and they were junk! I was very disappointed! They were done in 38k and were about $950. Rotated every other oil change. I wonder if they have the same parent company as Remington?
> 
> I have Generals on it now, too early to tell.



went from the frying pan right into the hottest part of the fire, didn't you?

I can't get a set of Generals to run 30k.


----------



## Buckman18

NE GA Pappy said:


> went from the frying pan right into the hottest part of the fire, didn't you?
> 
> I can't get a set of Generals to run 30k.


 That figures...


----------



## NCHillbilly

I bought a truck that came with Generals on it. 30k and they were slick.


----------



## Dusty Roads

NCHillbilly said:


> I haven't bought any Generals in 15 years or so. To me, the Kelley Edge A/Ts are pretty much Goodyear Wranglers for a cheaper price. They're even made on the Goodyear molds.


In the past it was Kelly/Springfield-Iwonder what the Springfield means and what happened.Is it made by Uniroyal?


----------



## hdgapeach

Dusty Roads said:


> In the past it was Kelly/Springfield-Iwonder what the Springfield means and what happened.Is it made by Uniroyal?



"Kelly" was the last name of the original founder of the tire company.  The company was started up in Springfield, OH.  The company is owned by Goodyear now.


----------



## Swamprat

Never have had a problem with BFG AT's in mud but of course most of the mud I was in is more of a black muck type not a gumbo clay but will say several years ago I pulled a guy out of a lease in SW Georgia who decided driving into the so called dry cypress pond would be a good idea but was basically gleyed clay.. 4 low and hammer down turning the front wheels slightly to keep a solid bite got him out. Got pics at work of the ruts of him going in and me pulling him out.

Talking about mud tires Buckshots (Most of the big ranches in Central and South Florida ran em on their trucks) are good but I always ran Super Swamper TSL's back in the day. Even though I had 4WD I could go places most in 2WD that most were struggling to get thru in 4WD with Ground Hawgs or Monster Mudders. Skinny mud tire is the way to go...13-37's on a 15 inch wheel back in the mid 80's


----------



## Bob Wallace

I run Cooper AT3's and love them. Get solid mileage out of them and are pretty quiet on the road and do well off road.


----------



## willie1971

my coopers have performed well over the last 3 years.  cant complain


----------



## HuntingFool

I run 35x12.50x20 on my 2015 Silverado and I am about to have to buy new tires. I am looking at the Nitto Ridge Grappler. Cross between their AT and Mud tire. Really good reviews. Gonna sting a little at about $400 per tire.


----------



## Dub

Firestone Destination AT have done well for me.  Had four sets on different vehicles and close to 60k on each set.

Daily driver that off-roads for hunting and fishing.

Running a set of Firestone MT2 mud tires on my truck now.  21,000k miles and no real signs of wear.  Quiet and unreal offroad.


----------



## ldavid008

I put a set of Cooper ATP's on my F250 for $164/each with a $70 rebate that I actually received.

They're pretty aggressive and 55,000 mile tires. The other Cooper AT's had good reviews but I noticed that the bad reviews were all 3/4 ton truck owners only getting 35-40,000 miles out of them. The ATP's were at Discount Tire and had even better reviews especially for diesel trucks.


----------



## paulito

I put Cooper STT Pro on my F150. More of a hybrid AT leaning toward the mud tire side of things. They seem to be wearing just fine. Not sure i will get 60K out of them but should get close. They have a it more road noise than my past AT and my fuel mileage did drop a bit. 

They look and perform really good but i think i may drop back down to a true AT when i have to replace just to cut the noise and get some fuel economy back. We have had good success with Toyo AT at work. made in Adairsville i believe.


----------



## transfixer

paulito said:


> I put Cooper STT Pro on my F150. More of a hybrid AT leaning toward the mud tire side of things. They seem to be wearing just fine. Not sure i will get 60K out of them but should get close. They have a it more road noise than my past AT and my fuel mileage did drop a bit.
> 
> They look and perform really good but i think i may drop back down to a true AT when i have to replace just to cut the noise and get some fuel economy back. We have had good success with Toyo AT at work. made in Adairsville i believe.



I have the same tires on my silverado 2500 , have about 30k on them now,  I might get another 5k if I'm lucky,   they were great off road and in the mud,  but I'll go with a less aggressive tire next time,  which will be fairly soon.


----------



## Dub

gma1320 said:


> Michelin has not been American made for a long time.



This simply is not correct.


----------



## Dusty Roads

HuntingFool said:


> I run 35x12.50x20 on my 2015 Silverado and I am about to have to buy new tires. I am looking at the Nitto Ridge Grappler. Cross between their AT and Mud tire. Really good reviews. Gonna sting a little at about $400 per tire.


$400 each!!!!!


----------



## HuntingFool

Dusty Roads said:


> $400 each!!!!!



Yep $1750 for all 4 mounted and balanced.


----------



## Swamprat

You are getting hosed for 400 a tire.....just saying.


----------



## HuntingFool

Swamprat said:


> You are getting hosed for 400 a tire.....just saying.




How do you figure that? Cheapest I have found is $382 each. Name brand tires in 35x12.50x20 run from $350 - $400 each range. I have run some of the off brand tires and even certain name brand tires that I refuse to run because of issues I had on trucks previously. But if you know where to get those tires for cheaper then do tell.
I could understand getting hosed if they sell that exact tire for $200 and I was paying $400. But sorry to say the market is what the market is for a name brand tire in that size. I don't call that getting hosed. I call that paying what you gotta pay to play.


----------



## FROGSLAYER

Love my BFG KO2s and I have also had good luck with Michelins.


----------



## Dusty Roads

I went with Cooper-*especially like the idea of supporting fellow Ga folks(the south Ga plant).


----------



## Trench

Do not buy the Toyo A/T tires, while they get outstanding mileage they are terrible in heavy rain.


----------



## godogs57

Love my BFG A/T's on my F150. This is my first time trying them and I've been impressed. Extremely quiet and I have traction down here in SW GA out the ying yang.  There are a number of "bogs" I have to go through at my hunting spots that required 4wd with my Yokahamas, that were strictly 2 wd with the BFG's under the same conditions. I've been very impressed with them. Very.


----------



## LTZ25

Bob Wallace said:


> I run Cooper AT3's and love them. Get solid mileage out of them and are pretty quiet on the road and do well off road.


Agree and I have always been a Michelin guy on my F250's but have a set of the Cooper A T 3 on for a year and would buy them again .


----------



## sinclair1

sinclair1 said:


> 89kout of BFG AT KO2, so I bought another set this year.


Have 20k on the new blend BFG K02. Look a little softer but on Pace to get atleast 60k of not the same 90k


----------



## Doboy Dawg

I’ve tried pretty much all the brands over the years, but once I started running the BFGs I’ve stayed with them.  I get more mileage out of them on both my 4x4’s.


----------



## Archer45ACP10mm

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but how about a tire that is not only made in America, but may have actually been made at a plant that backs up to and actually touches Pinelog WMA in White, GA?  Those who dove hunt there may have actually seen the back of their building and inadvertently left a few pellets on their roof.  That would be *Toyo Tire*.  I tried a few times to get a job there as an engineer, but I was unsuccessful in catching their attention.  I have never owned any of their truck tires, but I have owned a few of their sports car tires, and nothing that I tried ever held a candle to them, in grip and performance.  I'm not currently familiar with their truck tires, but they do make a few different types of those, and get good reviews.

I am madly in love with the Falken Wildpeaks on my 4Runner.  Outstanding on any surface on which I have tried them so far.  However, it it my understanding that they are made in Japan.  For a tire that was very comparable to Michelins in every way, they were over $200 less expensive for a set, and they look bad(butt) will cool-looking sidewall knobs, it was a very easy decision for me.


----------



## Doboy Dawg

Archer45ACP10mm said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but how about a tire that is not only made in America, but may have actually been made at a plant that backs up to and actually touches Pinelog WMA in White, GA?  Those who dove hunt there may have actually seen the back of their building and inadvertently left a few pellets on their roof.  That would be *Toyo Tire*.  I tried a few times to get a job there as an engineer, but I was unsuccessful in catching their attention.  I have never owned any of their truck tires, but I have owned a few of their sports car tires, and nothing that I tried ever held a candle to them, in grip and performance.  I'm not currently familiar with their truck tires, but they do make a few different types of those, and get good reviews.
> 
> I am madly in love with the Falken Wildpeaks on my 4Runner.  Outstanding on any surface on which I have tried them so far.  However, it it my understanding that they are made in Japan.  For a tire that was very comparable to Michelins in every way, they were over $200 less expensive for a set, and they look bad(butt) will cool-looking sidewall knobs, it was a very easy decision for me.



My buddy has a Duramax like mine, his is lifted, mine is stock with leveling keys and air bags.  I think my BFGs are equivalent to 33’s.

My buddy ran a set of Toyo 37’s on his truck, they didn’t last very long.  He probably got 30,000 miles on them.  I’ve got at least 50,000 mi on my last set of BFG’s and I can’t believe they still have as much tread as they do.

I do realize there are more variables on a lifted truck, but he wasn’t happy with them wearing out that fast.  I was actually gonna try a set of them until I saw him replace his after 2 years.

I also have a stock Tacoma 4x4 and I get the same mileage results out of the BFGs I run on it.


----------



## bullgator

I have Toyo A/T II on my truck. The same tire lasted almost 70k on my last truck. They get that mileage by being a harder rubber compound. The down side is they don’t do so well on wet roads.....especially accelerating from a stop light.


----------



## Railroader

Been running these on my 4Runner, in a 255/85-16, which equals a skinny 33.  Had em a couple years now, and all manners are good.  They even pull a little bit in mud.  The price is right, too at $200 per.

This is as close to a street tire as I go...


----------



## tad1

I’m currently running some falken wild peak AT.  Previously ran BFG A/Ts on two different vehicles. The BFG‘s gave awesome mileage life. This falken is so far giving a great quiet ride and good traction.  I’m much happier with the falken so far but it’s really not a fair comparison because the load rating on the BFG was higher (ie stiffer noisier ride).
Do most driving on road of course but get on some muddy roads at the hunting properties.


----------



## earlthegoat2

What ATs are people using on their 3/4 / 1 ton SRW trucks?  I see a lot of mentions of 1/2 tons, Tacoma’s, etc but what are folks using on their heavier duty trucks?

I have an F250 V10 and am looking for a set in the next month or so. Was thinking Firestone Transforce AT2 as I will be doing a lot of road driving but will be two tracking it on high ground at my hunting property.


----------



## Para Bellum

HuntingFool said:


> Yep $1750 for all 4 mounted and balanced.



I’ve got a set on my truck.  40,000 so far.  I think the Terras last longer.


----------



## Dusty Roads

tad1 said:


> I’m currently running some falken wild peak AT.  Previously ran BFG A/Ts on two different vehicles. The BFG‘s gave awesome mileage life. This falken is so far giving a great quiet ride and good traction.  I’m much happier with the falken so far but it’s really not a fair comparison because the load rating on the BFG was higher (ie stiffer noisier ride).
> Do most driving on road of course but get on some muddy roads at the hunting properties.
> View attachment 1086257


Are these made in USA?


----------



## jiminbogart

Y'all getting the high mileage blow my mind.

I've never gotten more than 30k out of any tiure on any thing in my life.

I had to stretch to get to 30k.

That is with proper inflation and rotation.

I usually get 22-26k from a set of tires.

I do drive fast though.


----------



## ldavid008

earlthegoat2 said:


> What ATs are people using on their 3/4 / 1 ton SRW trucks?  I see a lot of mentions of 1/2 tons, Tacoma’s, etc but what are folks using on their heavier duty trucks?
> 
> I have an F250 V10 and am looking for a set in the next month or so. Was thinking Firestone Transforce AT2 as I will be doing a lot of road driving but will be two tracking it on high ground at my hunting property.



Just saw this and I’m probably too late, but here’s what I’ve discovered on my 2003 F250 with a 7.3 diesel.

My truck originally came with the Tranforce AT2’s and I got best as I can remember 65,000 miles on the first set and 60,000 on the second set. Great tires with one exception. The tread on the outside edge is good till you get down halfway where there is no outlet for water to go. I never thought about it til one day my backend slid around on a blind curve with a school bus coming towards me. That’s when I noticed the problem. Since then I only gotten tires that have the water outlets all the way down.

I ran one set of Michelin’s LT2’s but only got 50,000 when they’re rated for 70,000.

I’m now running Cooper ATP’s that I got at Discount Tire for under $700 and got a $70 gift card on top of that.

(Edited to add): when I was looking at tire reviews I noticed that Cooper Discovery AT’s had bad reviews for 3/4 Tom trucks. The ATP’s I went with had good reviews for 3/4 ton trucks. Something to consider and watch for. 

They’ve got a 55,000 mile warranty and after 13,000 they still look like new.


----------



## 35 Whelen

The last set of tires I bought for my truck were Hercules tires, so far, so good.  Right after I purchased them got a roofing nail in the sidewall.  Got a brand new one for free with their road hazard warranty which you don't have to pay extra for, comes with the tire.


----------



## cramer

jiminbogart said:


> Y'all getting the high mileage blow my mind.
> 
> I've never gotten more than 30k out of any tiure on any thing in my life.
> 
> I had to stretch to get to 30k.
> 
> That is with proper inflation and rotation.
> 
> I usually get 22-26k from a set of tires.
> 
> I do drive fast though.



You must be running over dem chicken wing bones


----------



## earlthegoat2

ldavid008 said:


> Just saw this and I’m probably too late, but here’s what I’ve discovered on my 2003 F250 with a 7.3 diesel.
> 
> My truck originally came with the Tranforce AT2’s and I got best as I can remember 65,000 miles on the first set and 60,000 on the second set. Great tires with one exception. The tread on the outside edge is good till you get down halfway where there is no outlet for water to go. I never thought about it til one day my backend slid around on a blind curve with a school bus coming towards me. That’s when I noticed the problem. Since then I only gotten tires that have the water outlets all the way down.
> 
> I ran one set of Michelin’s LT2’s but only got 50,000 when they’re rated for 70,000.
> 
> I’m now running Cooper ATP’s that I got at Discount Tire for under $700 and got a $70 gift card on top of that.
> 
> (Edited to add): when I was looking at tire reviews I noticed that Cooper Discovery AT’s had bad reviews for 3/4 Tom trucks. The ATP’s I went with had good reviews for 3/4 ton trucks. Something to consider and watch for.
> 
> They’ve got a 55,000 mile warranty and after 13,000 they still look like new.



Thanks for the information. As it turns out I got the new tires yesterday morning. One of my rears started vibrating really bad so I took it in for 4 new ones. They only had 2 AT2s and I needed the truck that afternoon so I just got 4 HT2s. They will be good for 99% of what I do. I’m a little concerned about my hunting property but it is upland.

Im happy. No more vibration.


----------



## westcobbdog

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> I’ve insisted my entire family run michelins my entire life.
> I run them till they are ripe for the dragstrip.
> When I have had them bust a belt was only when running twice recommended pressure and trying to run off the middle tread.
> I put 100,000 miles on many many sets of 80,000 michelins.
> Cooper, kelly an general grabber are nearly as good quality IMO.
> Michelins are king on my vehicles. Often buy used so I never get bit with tire price. New take offs last 5 sets. Thats 20 michelins in 10 years of marriage.
> Not bad.


Have new MTX Michelin’s on a 4Runner, hoping for high mileage returns. Few years back put 132k on some Michelin mxv4’s I think, they were on a Lexus sedan.


----------



## dixiecutter

Just turned 160k truck still on it's second set of KO2's. Reason I bought them: because the first set lasted so long. 2nd set has not disappointed. I guess they're ok on the mud- they havent let _me_ down anywhere but either way they run forever.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

I've run Michelins on my last several trucks and SUVs...had them on my '99 Tahoe (LTX A/T) '11 Tundra (replaced the Bridgestones with LTX A/S) '11 Yukon XL (LTX A/T 2 & M/S 2) and '06 MDX (the X I think).  I got 70,000+ miles on the LTX A/T 2 on the Yukon XL including I don't know how many miles around the hunting lease in mud, rocks, gravel, etc. and only changed them because they had gotten really hard.  They still had like 3/32" tread left at 70,000 miles.  About to replace the Falkens from my wife's Subaru Ascent with Michelins at only 27,000.  When I put tires on my Titan I may switch to the Cooper to try them...I typically get 60,000-70,000 out of Michelins on heavy vehicles, and 50,000 miles out of the AWD vehicles (MDX, Ascent).  It's hard to beat Michelins, and I've had poor experience with Bridgestone, BFGs, and Firestone.  Had good experience with Goodyear on passenger vehicles.  Have BFG KO2s on my new Wrangler, will see how those hold up...


----------



## LTZ25

Coopers .


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Thinking of these for the Titan next:


----------



## Timberjack86

Good to know, will be looking at these for the f150s


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

https://blog.tirebuyer.com/tires-made-united-states/


----------



## hdgapeach

KS Bow Hunter said:


> https://blog.tirebuyer.com/tires-made-united-states/



Nice link.  A bit of trivia; Dick Cepek was bought out by Mickey Thompson back around 2000.  A few years after that, they both were sold to Cooper Tires.  Cooper makes a bunch of "off branded" tires.  I have two sets of "Duck Commander" tires (one set on a 93 Bronco, another on my F350).  Duck Commanders are (or were?  I don't know if you can still get them) made by Cooper Tire.  They are long wearing and quality tires.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

hdgapeach said:


> Nice link.  A bit of trivia; Dick Cepek was bought out by Mickey Thompson back around 2000.  A few years after that, they both were sold to Cooper Tires.  Cooper makes a bunch of "off branded" tires.  I have two sets of "Duck Commander" tires (one set on a 93 Bronco, another on my F350).  Duck Commanders are (or were?  I don't know if you can still get them) made by Cooper Tire.  They are long wearing and quality tires.


And Goodyear now owns Cooper...


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

hdgapeach said:


> Nice link.  A bit of trivia; Dick Cepek was bought out by Mickey Thompson back around 2000.  A few years after that, they both were sold to Cooper Tires.  Cooper makes a bunch of "off branded" tires.  I have two sets of "Duck Commander" tires (one set on a 93 Bronco, another on my F350).  Duck Commanders are (or were?  I don't know if you can still get them) made by Cooper Tire.  They are long wearing and quality tires.


When I was young, and driving a Jeep, EVERYONE wanted MT tires...everyone...


----------



## LTZ25

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Thinking of these for the Titan next:


I have these on my F250 and they have 2 plus years on them ( 30,000 miles ) and have always had Michelin but I would replace with Coopers again .


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

LTZ25 said:


> I have these on my F250 and they have 2 plus years on them ( 30,000 miles ) and have always had Michelin but I would replace with Coopers again .


This is likely what is replacing the Michelins on the Titan next...glad you like them...this is my hunting and work truck...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Gave my Kelly Edge A/Ts a good workout in this foot of snow and an 80-mile round trip commute the last few days. They perform great.


----------



## gma1320

I've been using nitto Tera grappler g2's. I was getting lots of milage out of them and a friend owned a tire shop, so I was getting them for less $620 a set. However he sold the shop, and I didn't want to pay full price for a tire that was going to outlive the truck with 300,000 miles on it. So about 10,000 miles ago I got a set of mastercraft courser axt2 tires. So far they have performed well for me.


----------



## John Cooper

KS Bow Hunter said:


> When I was young, and driving a Jeep, EVERYONE wanted MT tires...everyone...


Yep and we all wanted the original Gateway Buckshot Mud tires!!!!


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> Gave my Kelly Edge A/Ts a good workout in this foot of snow and an 80-mile round trip commute the last few days. They perform great.


Kelly is a good tire, and they made some performance tires back in the 60s...them and Uniroyal...


----------



## NCHillbilly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Kelly is a good tire, and they made some performance tires back in the 60s...them and Uniroyal...


I got nearly 70k out of my last set. Hard to beat for the money.


----------



## hawkeye123

gma1320 said:


> I've been using nitto Tera grappler g2's. I was getting lots of milage out of them and a friend owned a tire shop, so I was getting them for less $620 a set. However he sold the shop, and I didn't want to pay full price for a tire that was going to outlive the truck with 300,000 miles on it. So about 10,000 miles ago I got a set of mastercraft courser axt2 tires. So far they have performed well for me.


On my 2nd set of Nitto Grapplers 85 on 1st will get 100K on 2nd..drive like reg tires little or no noise will buy another set in another 80K ..my Toyota Tundra is assembled in San Antonio Tx..didn't think it was a such thing as American made anymore..components made world wide..most rubber comes from Indonesia or Thailand..I always get close to 100K outa my tires..Drive too much not to..40K a year


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

NCHillbilly said:


> I got nearly 70k out of my last set. Hard to beat for the money.



Isn't the Edge just a rebranded Goodyear Wrangler All Season?  If so, those were great tires...


----------



## 1982ace

I kinda like these new tires from Cooper.
Discoverer rugged trek


----------



## 1982ace

I’ve had great luck from nitto terra grapplers, I’m on my second set. Just probably going to try something else a little more aggressive next time around


----------



## Dub

Firestone Destination AT

60k is ave life for mine.  4 sets now.


----------



## lonewolf247

Dub said:


> Firestone Destination AT
> 
> 60k is ave life for mine.  4 sets now.




I've ran a couple of these sets too.  Yes avg. 60,000, good "on road traction", quiet also for the entire life of the tire.


----------



## Railroader

1982ace said:


> I kinda like these new tires from Cooper.
> Discoverer rugged trek View attachment 1130690



Them Coopers will be a lot cheaper if ya buy a MasterCraft Courser CXT... See post #68.


----------



## 1982ace

Railroader said:


> Them Coopers will be a lot cheaper if ya buy a MasterCraft Courser CXT... See post #68.


Thanks, pretty much the same tire the sidewalks are different.


----------



## NCHillbilly

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Isn't the Edge just a rebranded Goodyear Wrangler All Season?  If so, those were great tires...


Pretty much.


----------



## jdgator

The methheads at Walmart rave about the Dextero tire. Lol.


----------



## Redbow

sorriest tires I ever ran on my truck were Michelin and Coopers, never again.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter

Redbow said:


> sorriest tires I ever ran on my truck were Michelin and Coopers, never again.


I think certain tires and certain cars are worse than others vs. brands...I've driven 1,000,000 miles on Michelins across 5 vehicles...they were great...but all some version of the LTX AT, AS, MS, etc.  My Tundra hated Bridgestones and almost anything on the front with a shoulder notch...AWD vehicles like Audi, MDX, and Subaru are hard on them too...

I research all my tires on tirerack.com and the respective forums for the vehicles...

Case in point the KO2 that came on my Jeep...some people hate them and only got 25K miles...others, they are getting 80K out of multiple sets...given the few miles I have on them thus far, unless I am really hard on them with a light vehicle like a Jeep, I can't imagine not getting 70K miles out of them...

We will see...

Never owned a Cooper...


----------

